# How To replace 2007 E92 Air Filter



## Moh318TI (Nov 27, 2006)

Tried to get the dealer to replace the air filter on my 2007 328i after 30K miles and they claimed it was not due to be replaced :dunnoalmost all of my mileage is highway). They blew it out but that was it.

I decided to replace it myself. It wasn't too hard but took almost an hour. To speed things up for the next time, I documented how to replace the filter. Hope someone else can benefit from my learning curve.


----------



## BigWalmac (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks, it's good to see some E92's starting to post DIYs... that's why I love this place. I don't have that need yet... or maybe I do... perhaps this weekend...

Thanks,


----------



## Greg Robinson (Jan 12, 2010)

Moh318TI said:


> Tried to get the dealer to replace the air filter on my 2007 328i after 30K miles and they claimed it was not due to be replaced :dunnoalmost all of my mileage is highway). They blew it out but that was it.
> 
> I decided to replace it myself. It wasn't too hard but took almost an hour. To speed things up for the next time, I documented how to replace the filter. Hope someone else can benefit from my learning curve.


Thanks for the info I needed to do this and posted a thread for help, a friend of mine saw this and gave me the link,!!!! perfect!!!


----------



## Beirutvet (Jun 10, 2010)

:thumbup:

Thanks for the post. I'm 8000 miles past warranty and dealership wanted an arm and a leg.


----------



## hyunoogi (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks, my dealer said my air filter replacement is not due until 3rd oil change. I have 35K miles on mine. Thank you for sharing your experience. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## Greg Robinson (Jan 12, 2010)

FYI I forgot to mention that if you go to Amazon.com they sell a filter manufactured by MANN, these filters are the direct replacement for the BMW OEM stuff, I use these in both my 328I and my 750I I change air filters and cabin filters 1 time a year its cheap easy and a great way to protect your investment, I have some knowledge about changing cabin filters and air filters, hit me up Ill help if possible!.


----------



## jerrydebi (Dec 29, 2008)

*Thanks*

Just changed my filter following your directions. I have 07 328i. Worked perfectly. Took 35 minutes. One addition: DONT DROP SCREWDRIVER. That added an extra 5 minutes (lowering plastic plate on bottom to get to screwdriver).


----------



## bponchak (Apr 5, 2012)

*Great Info*



Moh318TI said:


> Tried to get the dealer to replace the air filter on my 2007 328i after 30K miles and they claimed it was not due to be replaced :dunnoalmost all of my mileage is highway). They blew it out but that was it.
> 
> I decided to replace it myself. It wasn't too hard but took almost an hour. To speed things up for the next time, I documented how to replace the filter. Hope someone else can benefit from my learning curve.


Thank you very much for sharing your knowledge. It was very easy to follow your instructions and I was able to change the filter in 30 min. It took me longer to find my Torx set.


----------

